# TTRS mileage range?



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have my '11 TT for about a year now and is itching on switching up to an RS. I know it gets 18/25 mpg with a 15.9gal tank, but realistically, what are you guys getting in the real world? Can it net 400-425mi on a full tank?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Funny as it sounds, I've never paid attention. 
Car is too much fun to care.. 

The few times i've glanced at the instant MPG on the freeway it was always 32-34mpg.


----------



## linuxrc (May 12, 2013)

Get 36 mpg on cruise at 105 km/h on my way into work.


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

mid 30s? so 10mpg more than the suggested EPA rating?  

That's why im not too keen on instant mpg because it's always a bit skewey. What about total mileage per tank? How much do you guys average each fillup?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

lude219 said:


> mid 30s? so 10mpg more than the suggested EPA rating?
> 
> That's why im not too keen on instant mpg because it's always a bit skewey. What about total mileage per tank? How much do you guys average each fillup?


 You have to remember a good portion of people here are from Europe. 
Imperial Gallon > US Gallon


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

I average 18mpg with spirited city only driving. I don't think there's a TTRS owner who has tried to drive like a granny for a full tank of gas. It too much of a waste of performance.


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

joneze93tsi said:


> You have to remember a good portion of people here are from Europe.
> Imperial Gallon > US Gallon


 wouldn't they be using km/L instead?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

My fuel usage from the beginning of time. Averaging 22mpg with mixed city and highway. Note that the driver info display reads about 1.5mpg higher than calculated. Also, it's closer to a 14gallon tank than 16, which kind of sucks. 


http://www.fuelly.com/driver/johnlz7w/ttrs


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

eggeegg said:


> I average 18mpg with spirited city only driving. I don't think there's a TTRS owner who has tried to drive like a granny for a full tank of gas. It too much of a waste of performance.





JohnLZ7W said:


> My fuel usage from the beginning of time. Averaging 22mpg with mixed city and highway. Note that the driver info display reads about 1.5mpg higher than calculated. Also, it's closer to a 14gallon tank than 16, which kind of sucks.
> 
> 
> http://www.fuelly.com/driver/johnlz7w/ttrs


 thanks guys. That helped a lot! 

@JohnLZ wow! almost hitting 30mpg on some of those fillups!:thumbup:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I get about 14-16MPG with city driving, maybe 24MPG on the highway. They claim a 15.9g tank but when the fuel light goes on and I have maybe 20 mile range, it only takes 12.5 gallons to fill it up. :sly:


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I can say with certainty that driving between 80 mph and 90 mph that I get between 28 MPG and 30 MPG. This was with a stage 1 tune. My instant MPG gauge now reads much higher with the Stage 2. I have yet to confirm if the data is valid.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

If you drive normally averaging 70-80 mph, you should just about manage 400 miles on a tank. 
I normally average around 500 km with town autobahn driving,but have managed 600 km on slower trips from Germany to the UK.(averaged 28.34 US mpg, 8.3 L/100km) 
Mine is the Stronic though,so a little bit better on fuel than the manual.


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> I can say with certainty that driving between 80 mph and 90 mph that I get between 28 MPG and 30 MPG. This was with a stage 1 tune. My instant MPG gauge now reads much higher with the Stage 2. I have yet to confirm if the data is valid.


 Interesting, does driving at that speed overcome drag for some reason? I would think driving that fast with the fixed wing would create drag and reduce mpg. I could be wrong 


jaybyme said:


> If you drive normally averaging 70-80 mph, you should just about manage 400 miles on a tank.
> I normally average around 500 km with town autobahn driving,but have managed 600 km on slower trips from Germany to the UK.(averaged 28.34 US mpg, 8.3 L/100km)
> Mine is the Stronic though,so a little bit better on fuel than the manual.


 Wish we had the rs+ here those numbers are what I had originally thought... High 300mi range.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

lude219 said:


> Interesting, does driving at that speed overcome drag for some reason? I would think driving that fast with the fixed wing would create drag and reduce mpg. I could be wrong
> 
> Wish we had the rs+ here those numbers are what I had originally thought... High 300mi range.


 Well all I can say is I took two 2400 mile road trips from Houston to Colorado and back and this is what I consistently got. At 65 MPH I was getting in the low 30's. I only tested this for about 100 miles because I could not stand driving under the speed limit for long.


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't have a TTRS, but do have a '13 TTS. I just did the math for a 10 tank calculated average and found 24.5-28. The average depending on how much I play and how much I cruise. I was astounded to find that my mileage calculator was *almost* accurate....my previous 2 MKIs and a MK2 were reading consistantly 1.5 MPG high. My current TTS reads about .3-.5 MPG high. The "Miles to Empty" still seems a bit off since recently I had an 1/8th of a tank and it was saying I had 0 miles left. Maybe that is just Uncle Fredrick making sure we never run dry? I've never gone past 350 miles on a tank, but I haven't run out either. Should be able to get 350-400 on a tank depending on how you handle low fuel indicators and 0 miles left warnings.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Miles to empty reading is useless*

It's been the topic of prior posts. It gives bad data, particularly when below 1/4 tank when you need it most. Folks have seen the number go from 50 miles to 0 in 5 miles of actual driving. Anectdotal data seems to indicate that it interprets "empty" as when the gas warning light turns on. 

I recently talked with an Audi USA rep about the worthelss "miles to empty" data and he had no explanation. 

There has also been posts regarding average MPG consistently reading about 1-2 mpg too high. I've seen this on every TT I have owned starting in 2001. Yeah, you can adjust it with VagCom but why should I have to fix a constant problem? In the scheme of things, this is a nit, but my wife's Hyundai gives a conservative miles to empty that I have found very useful in long drives in the southwest where you are often 25 miles between gas stations.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

lude219 said:


> Interesting, does driving at that speed overcome drag for some reason? I would think driving that fast with the fixed wing would create drag and reduce mpg. I could be wrong
> 
> Wish we had the rs+ here those numbers are what I had originally thought... High 300mi range.


 It doesn't matter if it's a plus model or not,both are available as Stronic here,so we have a high 7th gear. 
I done a test once staying roughly at the UK speed limit. 
I think I gave up after 40 km,averaged 115km/h and 6.6L/100 km,so about 35.6 US mpg


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> Well all I can say is I took two 2400 mile road trips from Houston to Colorado and back and this is what I consistently got. At 65 MPH I was getting in the low 30's. I only tested this for about 100 miles because I could not stand driving under the speed limit for long.


 This matches my observations. If you drive the TTRS around 60-65mph you get closer to 29-30 MPG. If you cruise at 75-80mph you get more like 26-27 MPG. Either way doesn’t suck


----------



## linuxrc (May 12, 2013)

I get 6.5L on cruise on my way to work, providing I don't run into traffic. Once I do then it climbs quite a bit. That said there's a fair bit of downhill going there and I can't match the same MPG coming back. Normally that's because of the traffic. One way is 103 KM to work, so I do on avg 206 KM a day on the TTRS. But normal driving I get 9L


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Great responses, guys! 

I know it comes with a territory wanting good gas mileage with a powerful engine, and I'm only asking because I go on long trips a lot (200-300mi each way) and hate stopping to refill unless I have to...and so far these numbers are very good and very much similar to my 2001Honda prelude (2.2L 200hp and no torque).


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't think of another car, that with over 400 hp can still return over 30 mpg ??


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have done 2 cross country road trips in my car and I can tell you that with my Stage 2 tune that if I set my car to cruise at 70mph, I can get about 390 miles before my car starts yelling at me to get fuel. Even then I think I have a gallon or two left if I wanted to "Kramer" it. 

I did the calculations between fill ups and I was getting 31mpg. The entire tank was on cruise. Get gas, on ramp to highway, cruise at 70 for 400 miles and off ramp to fill up.


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> I can't think of another car, that with over 400 hp can still return over 30 mpg ??


 C6 corvette :thumbup: it purs at around 1400rpm @ 65mph


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

lude219 said:


> C6 corvette :thumbup: it purs at around 1400rpm @ 65mph


 All wheel drive?


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nin Din Din said:


> All wheel drive?


 No, but then again the ttrs is fwd-biased with a psuedo-quattro system with a haldex clutch and not a true center diff going to the rear wheels. If anything, the ttrs should get significantly better mpg than the c6.


----------



## TTRS (Oct 21, 2011)

*Mileage*

Over the 6000 miles/18 months I've owned my TT RS I have averaged just below 22 MPG (21.655). This is an APR Stage 2 car. On a 200 mile round trip run with cruise set at 65 MPH through flat SoCal desert, at night both legs, no AC, I saw an actual 36 MPG.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> My fuel usage from the beginning of time. Averaging 22mpg with mixed city and highway. Note that the driver info display reads about 1.5mpg higher than calculated. Also, it's closer to a 14gallon tank than 16, which kind of sucks.
> 
> 
> http://www.fuelly.com/driver/johnlz7w/ttrs


 

Same stats, roughly 23MPG or 10.0-10.5 litres per 100km 

Stock, running 91 octane at 3600 ft ASL 

I will also say its very possible to hit mid 30's MPG, but It comes down to failure of will power not to stomp on the fun pedal  

I've done road trips in traffic where I use steady cruise control, when I fill up the tank and resume cruise I get 800 km range to empty....


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

lude219 said:


> C6 corvette :thumbup: it purs at around 1400rpm @ 65mph


 I have been impressed with the Corvette engines since the C5 was introduced. The "LS" engines are really the pinnacle of what a push rod can do. I can not say for sure, but I think the RPM range at which you can achieve outstanding gas milage on the TTRS is much wider than on a C6. 

I have run my TTRS in the 90 MPH range and scored in the upper 28ish MPG. I would be surprised if the C6 could do that. It seems as long as I am not in boost on the TTRS, the MPG is outstanding. 

One reason I gravitated to the TTRS vs SLK63 was the massive difference in gas milage. There is just something untangle that bothers me to think that every 11 miles I am chugging a gallon of fuel. It just feels inelegant.


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

I would be shocked if you could attain ~28mpg real world at a sustained 90mph. Maybe I have a gas hog TTRS, but I would have to cruise at 70mph to get that that kind of mpg. As stated by others, I think the computer slightly overestimates the average mpg calculation. 

I also have a CA TTRS, so it probably has more power sapping emissions controls that ironically make me burn more fuel. 



Williamttrs said:


> I have been impressed with the Corvette engines since the C5 was introduced. The "LS" engines are really the pinnacle of what a push rod can do. I can not say for sure, but I think the RPM range at which you can achieve outstanding gas milage on the TTRS is much wider than on a C6.
> 
> I have run my TTRS in the 90 MPH range and scored in the upper 28ish MPG. I would be surprised if the C6 could do that. It seems as long as I am not in boost on the TTRS, the MPG is outstanding.
> 
> One reason I gravitated to the TTRS vs SLK63 was the massive difference in gas milage. There is just something untangle that bothers me to think that every 11 miles I am chugging a gallon of fuel. It just feels inelegant.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

*Good thread and great question by OP...*

...I have been meaning to post here improvements on MPG (am UK based) since Shell introduced the Nitro+ fuel. 



On the 'old' Shell V-Power, I averaged 300 miles on full tank doing a mixture of street driving as part of on-going tests.

The last dozen full tanks on Nitro+ has consistently got me above 350 miles...similar type of driving on the same roads and similar speeds.


No power improvements on Shell Nitro+ that I can notice just the increased mileage from a full tank...so far, am impressed with the newer Shell fuel...in regards to mileage.

Car is a S2 map extensively used with over 53k since new (delivered July 2009).

William


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Would you say shell nitro+ is formulated where it's a bit on the lean side? For a S2 ttrs going 350mi with mixed driving is impressive since that's what I'm getting with a stock TT.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

lude219 said:


> Would you say shell nitro+ is formulated where it's a bit on the lean side? For a S2 ttrs going 350mi with mixed driving is impressive since that's what I'm getting with a stock TT.


 Yes to your question and looking at the recent _'unreasonable'_ and unjustifiable price hikes at the pump certainly in the UK, it is about time the motorist got a fair deal.

The TTRS has a small tank so it does become obvious when there is a consistent increase in mileage from a full tank.

Cannot comment on S2 map however what I can tell you is that my settings is B6 T5 F8 for those accustomed to REVO maps. 

I used to run higher boost; lower timing and higher leanest however my tuner – _knows his stuff_ – suggested keeping to the B6 T5 F8 as set when he initially mapped the car to S2 back in 2010. 

So in regards to the map, nothing has changed.

Time will tell how good this new Shell Nitro+ fuel really is...disregaridjng the heavy Shell markting hype for now.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

California, US
Chevron or Mobil gas

Freeway commute - 29-31mpg.
AC doesn't affect mileage much (unlike the 2.0T GTI)
Mixed driving - 26-28mpg
400 miles per tank is easy. This car makes a great daily driver.

Best stat:
All out at the track - 8mpg.
(better than some SUVs!)


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> I get about 14-16MPG with city driving, maybe 24MPG on the highway. They claim a 15.9g tank but when the fuel light goes on and I have maybe 20 mile range, it only takes 12.5 gallons to fill it up. :sly:


I second this. I only fill up with around 12.5 each time. How are some of you getting 300-400 per tank? I get around 215. So, even if I am leaving gas in the tank by only filling up 12.5 of the 15.9 that still doesn't get me to anywhere near 300-400. I drive some city and some highway and while I certainly don't baby it everywhere I go I am not gunning it from stop light to stop light or driving in 4th on the highway. 

What am I missing?


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

Their claim is 14.5g tank for the RS,not 15.9.
But the most I've been able to fill it up with is 13.5g and that's with the needle on minus zero.
My most miles on a tank,342. Average 300mi.
I just passed the 60,000miles, in 20 months.
Average gas mileage,since day one,23.8mpg,driving 75% highway at 80mph+


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

TTracing said:


> Their claim is 14.5g tank for the RS,not 15.9.


 Click on "View Technical Specifications"
http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-tt-rs

*Fuel (gal) - 15.9 gal.*

I would honestly believe it is closer to 14.5 but all Audi documentation says 15.9.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Pretty sure the manual said 14 as well. My mk1 TT had a 16 gallon tank, there's no way the RS does.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Pretty sure the manual said 14 as well. My mk1 TT had a 16 gallon tank, there's no way the RS does.


Checked the manual.

Total Capacity 14.5gal
Reserve (of total capacity) 1.9gal.

Based on filling the tank I would agree with the manual. Apparently every web source on the TT-RS is based off of bad data provided by Audi.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

so if i am getting around 215 and only filling 12.5 that is 17.2 mpg. If I ran it totally dry at 14.5 gallons that would still only be 250 per tank. 

I have the APR downpipe and stock tune. Could this be causing any type of an issue with fuel consumption?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

What? That is crappy mileage or you're WOT...a lot!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

lpriley32 said:


> so if i am getting around 215 and only filling 12.5 that is 17.2 mpg. If I ran it totally dry at 14.5 gallons that would still only be 250 per tank.
> 
> I have the APR downpipe and stock tune. Could this be causing any type of an issue with fuel consumption?


I looked at my B trip meter that I haven't reset for over 2500 miles. It is displaying an average mpg of 17.0. So your experience is about the same as mine. I can get higher MPG if it is strictly freeway at 60+ MPH, but as soon as I hit traffic or do inner city driving it drops a lot.


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

Driving style on a turbo car makes a huge difference on mpg. If you stay out of boost, you will get noticeably better mileage. The dash shows shift points (e.g. 3 > 4 or 4 > 6) which are super low rpm and will keep you out of boost if you want to be a fuel miser. Of course that is also less fun, so only do that when you are plodding from point A to point B and wish to not piss in Mother Nature's face.




lpriley32 said:


> so if i am getting around 215 and only filling 12.5 that is 17.2 mpg. If I ran it totally dry at 14.5 gallons that would still only be 250 per tank.
> 
> I have the APR downpipe and stock tune. Could this be causing any type of an issue with fuel consumption?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

California, US

Chevron or Mobil gas



Freeway commute - 29-31mpg.

AC doesn't affect mileage much (unlike the 2.0T GTI)

Mixed driving - 26-28mpg

400 miles per tank is easy. This car makes a great daily driver.



Best stat:

All out at the track - 8mpg.

(better than some SUVs!)hat's what I experience too.

This is right on the money with my experience.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

lpriley32 said:


> What am I missing?


Freeway driving.
13gal * 30mpg = 390 miles.

I don't hypermill, but I do some (un)common sense things on the freeway. Steady throttle. Never touch boost unless you have to. Never touch the brake unless you have to. Draft (don't have to tailgate, even 4-5 car lengths makes a big difference). The NA 2.5L has decent torque. Even in stop n go traffic you can get ~25mpg.

Of course, now that the GTI is the DD, the RS gas mileage has gone to pot. 



Black BeauTTy said:


> This is right on the money with my experience.


Probably if you drive continuously at WOT you get ~6mpg. Yay TFSI!


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

mageus said:


> Freeway driving.
> 13gal * 30mpg = 390 miles.
> 
> I don't hypermill, but I do some (un)common sense things on the freeway. Steady throttle. Never touch boost unless you have to. Never touch the brake unless you have to. Draft (don't have to tailgate, even 4-5 car lengths makes a big difference). The NA 2.5L has decent torque. Even in stop n go traffic you can get ~25mpg.


I could not imagine driving the car that way..


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

joneze93tsi said:


> I could not imagine driving the car that way..


 Not for DD, but for long trips (which I do about once every few months) it certainly helps knowing that you have the peace of mind of not having to stop and refuel.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

joneze93tsi said:


> I could not imagine driving the car that way..


Guess that's why this thread's title is 'TTRS mileage _range_'. OP wanted to know what was possible. Of course, I could not imagine not tracking the car. To each his own.

Looks like the TTRS mileage range is 8-31 mpg.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

mageus said:


> Looks like the TTRS mileage range is 8-31 mpg.


:thumbup:


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

The TTRS gets 80mpg.*




* accurate to a factor of 10


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> My fuel usage from the beginning of time. Averaging 22mpg with mixed city and highway. Note that the driver info display reads about 1.5mpg higher than calculated. Also, it's closer to a 14gallon tank than 16, which kind of sucks.
> 
> http://www.fuelly.com/driver/johnlz7w/ttrs


After looking at John's fuelly page, I had to look at mine:

http://www.fuelly.com/driver/tamaracks/tt-rs

Overall, in the 12 months of ownership, my MPG is similar to John's, around 23 MPG. Looking at the history, with my normal, daily driving, I get just under 300 mi, while filling up 12.5 gal. That's probably 50/50 highway (~80 MPH) and city driving. I'm pretty sure I had better milage on the old mk1.

Last weekend was the anomaly, where I drove down to NJ/PA and back up to MA. I tried to take advantage of the cheap gas in NJ and filled up before hitting empty. I did between 70-90 MPH for most of the trip back to MA. I was surprised at the milage I got after filling up near home.

For the first 9 months or so, I definitely found the driver info to read about 1.5 MPG high, but for the past 3 months, it's been pretty accurate. I reset the B readings with every fill-up.


----------

